# Alligator / Lanark / Carrabelle tips?



## zthomas

Panhandle guys, I know this is a longshot, but I was hoping for a bit of direction. Later today, the family and I are headed up to a VRBO place we rented near Lanark for a long weekend. It's going to be mostly beach-sitting, shelling, etc. with the kids, but I'm dragging my 17T along just in case.

I'd sure appreciate any basic direction on where to look for some sheepshead, trout, mackerel, or whatever to keep the kids' rods bent. Nothing technical -- just some fun kid fishing. Planning to launch in Lanark.

Would also be interested on tips on where to go on Dog Island for beaches and shells. If the wind allows, I thought we'd try to make the run out there one afternoon.

Thanks in advance for any guidance.


----------



## Guest

zthomas said:


> Panhandle guys, I know this is a longshot, but I was hoping for a bit of direction. Later today, the family and I are headed up to a VRBO place we rented near Lanark for a long weekend. It's going to be mostly beach-sitting, shelling, etc. with the kids, but I'm dragging my 17T along just in case.
> 
> I'd sure appreciate any basic direction on where to look for some sheepshead, trout, mackerel, or whatever to keep the kids' rods bent. Nothing technical -- just some fun kid fishing. Planning to launch in Lanark.
> 
> Would also be interested on tips on where to go on Dog Island for beaches and shells. If the wind allows, I thought we'd try to make the run out there one afternoon.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any guidance.


Fished this area hard back when I was at FSU(been almost 9 years now)

Back side of DI especially the few docks are productive. Lanark reef holds fish. Turkey point shoals I mainly fished fly for tarpon but plenty of reds flounder and trout are there as well

Not sure how clear water is but sight fishing was possible on Lanark reef as well as behind DI and st George 

The docks along 98 are hit or miss as most docks are 

Plenty of fish in that area. One of my favorite places in Florida. Suggest making the drive into Appalachicola and walking around. Oysters are great

Thunk they have a brewery there now as well


----------



## flysalt060

Yep a brewery in Apalachicola now. Watch it leaving lanark marina. Carson who runs lanark is a excellent source of info. Out going tide fish the channel in front of FSU marine lab.


----------



## hooknreds

Water was extremely clear last weekend when I fished there. All of what Tarpon Nole said is accurate but be careful in that 17T if it gets windy. It can get sloppy behind Dog Island. East end of Dog is best for beaching, and yes, Apalach is worth the drive.


----------



## zthomas

Thanks, all. It was pretty windy the whole trip, but we found a ton of 12 - 20" trout drifting the deeper flats inside of Lanark reef and in the channel off the FSU lab. Beautiful part of the coast for sure.

Didn't make it Dog Island because of the wind or Apalachicola because we ran out of time. Next year we'll plan an extra day or two.


----------



## JMZ400

Looks like you guys had a great time


----------

